# current or ex teachers, parents etc with resources?



## canadian5 (Sep 2, 2009)

In Dubai - After arriving here I have found a big lack of resources and not so cheap to get stuff. As an NQT not too well paid and I can't afford everything they are saying I should be getting all my own class decorations so if there is anything anyone has that could be useful in my class, even card stock, baskets, organizing file boxes, lettering, papers, stickers!!! anything for displays, your used or new stuff is my treasure.
Please pm me or something we can exchange #s and perhaps we could meet me up


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, could you email me with stuff you need or want. [email protected]
I would love to help.


----------

